# Which credit card for internet purchases?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Been spending a few quid on the net recently and have heard a few companies do not cover you for net fraud, are there any cards that do?


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Try mint they cover you.


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Capital One provide free identity theft services.

They seem to be good. The other day I received a call from them saying that my card had been registered on teh Vodafone site (although no transaction was attempted) and another internet transaction was attempted on another site which they blocked.

They wanted to check it was me.

As it happens, I hadn't used the card for a while so it wasn't me.

They immediately cancelled the card and sent out a new one.

I found it interesting that they detected it being registered to a Vodafone account which set off alarm bells because the account address did not match my card's.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Good stuff, but would they have covered you if there was fraud committed without your knowledge?


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

MarkH said:


> Good stuff, but would they have covered you if there was fraud committed without your knowledge?


To be honest I am not sure.

It might be worth paying a visit to their website to see what they offer.


----------

